# Puppy Farting and wet poop



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

It could be, but I would have it checked for worms. It also might have eaten something outside or if you have given treats that didn't agree with it (cheese comes to mind). Did you ask the breeder if the poop was normal at their place? It could be a reaction to something in the food so I would ask the breeder. But if you haven't been to the vet, definately go and have it checked for worms or something similar.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

My pup was the same, it didnt improve, and it turned out to be a reaction to grains. Watch out for itchy skin or agitation tonce we changed him onto a more pure diet without grain and fillers he was transformed in every way.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would also suspect coccidia, a very common parasite in young puppies. It lives in their bodies and can come out to rear its ugly head when the puppy is stressed-new food, new environment, etc. It can be self-limiting, as the puppy grows and the immune system gets stronger, the parasite no longer causes problems for them. In very young puppies though, it can be much more serious. Treatment in the US consists of trying to suppress the parasite until the immine system can handle it.

I would take a fecal sample into the vet, and have it checked for worms, coccidia and giardia. Coccida and giardia are notoriously hard to detect in fecal samples, so some vets opt to treat based on symptoms.

Also, I know there have been numerous puppies on the forum who have had problems with Blue Buffalo being too rich for their systems. I wouldn't change food though until you know it isn't a parasite problem.


----------



## LauraJ (Mar 30, 2010)

I would not give treats for a few days.. just use the puppy food for treats... the stress will cause the loose poops, but if doesn't get better you can talk to your vet..


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

We brought a gallon of the breeders water home with us and slowly introduced Bayne to our water, although we are both on our own well, we do live in different areas of the county. Bayne didn't have any transition issues this way. I also started giving him pumpkin (pureed pumpkin) and this helped to regulate his stools for consistency.


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

elly said:


> My pup was the same, it didnt improve, and it turned out to be a reaction to grains. Watch out for itchy skin or agitation tonce we changed him onto a more pure diet without grain and fillers he was transformed in every way.


I have been using the same dry food as the breeder.. i'll check with the breeder..
He does seems to scratch more now.. which brand did you changed to?


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

LauraJ said:


> I would not give treats for a few days.. just use the puppy food for treats... the stress will cause the loose poops, but if doesn't get better you can talk to your vet..


will try that..


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> We brought a gallon of the breeders water home with us and slowly introduced Bayne to our water, although we are both on our own well, we do live in different areas of the county. Bayne didn't have any transition issues this way. I also started giving him pumpkin (pureed pumpkin) and this helped to regulate his stools for consistency.


I also considered the water problem.. me and the breeder also lives in different county.. pumpkin will help? do i mix with his dry food?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

yes mix about a tablespoon in his food. also plain yogurt is good for the gut. but have his stool checked i had to do the same and they treated him with panacur for 3 days and flagyl for a week. he is fine now.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

after every meal i give my puppy teaspoon of plain organic yogurt. somehow i truly think it helps his GI tract so i will continue as long as need too


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

From personal experience I would:

1. Go to the vet and have a fecal test done to check for parasites. Giardia is very common in puppies. Unfortunately, fecal tests often come back negative simply b/c giardia is a tricky bugger. Perhaps your vet will give you medicine for a parasite just to be safe.

2. If the medicine does not work or your vet seems positive that it's not parasites, I would continue your puppy on his food with little to no treats or additional additives for a couple of weeks.

3. If he continues having issues, I would switch foods. Blue Buffalo did nothing for Flora but give her farts and liquid stools; however, she was not reared on it so her situation was different. When I switched her over to Purina Pro Plan she firmed up wonderfully.

Good luck! Could just be your puppy is nervous and still in that transition phase and needs a little time to settle in.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

How much food are you feeding your pup? You may be overfeeding which is causing issues. Agree with taking a stool sample in to rule out any parasites. When was the last time the pup was wormed?

I would not switch your pups food as too many changes have occurred in a relatively short time period already. Between the water change & environment, your pup is stressed already. Let your pup settle in first and get used to the changes. 

I keep this product on hand to help with any upset tummy issues with pups. Works well.
Nature's Farmacy - Store - Product Details

If you just got your puppy, a trip to the vet is in order anyways! Good luck!


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> How much food are you feeding your pup?


I put about two and a half cup in there but he only eats 60-70% of that.. I have left over everytime.




eeneymeanymineymo said:


> If you just got your puppy, a trip to the vet is in order anyways! Good luck!


I'll bring him to the vet tomorrow for a check.. Any suggestion on pet health insurance? We've gotten one before for my brother's German Shepherd from petsmart's banfield hospital. Didn't shop around..


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"I put about two and a half cup in there but he only eats 60-70% of that"

That sounds like a lot of food for a 7 week old puppy if you are feeding this amount 3 times a day. 

Curious what is the calorie count per cup?


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Blue Buffalo Puppy (Chicken & Rice) is 452 calories per cup. At 7 weeks, I would suggest you not feed more than 1/2 cup per feeding (3 times a day). 2 1/2 cups per day is WAY TOO much for a 7 week old puppy!! A total of 1 1/2 cups per day is what you should try feeding your pup.


----------



## chanwhk (Apr 7, 2011)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> Blue Buffalo Puppy (Chicken & Rice) is 452 calories per cup. At 7 weeks, I would suggest you not feed more than 1/2 cup per feeding (3 times a day). 2 1/2 cups per day is WAY TOO much for a 7 week old puppy!! A total of 1 1/2 cups per day is what you should try feeding your pup.


thanks for the information.. i'll adjust his diet:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sometimes puppies become stressed when transitioning environments. They're in a new home, new surroundings, and new source of drinking water. All can cause some loose stool. However, it is cruical that you get his stool checked ASAP for internal parasites. In a young puppy, that is the most likely causes. It will need treated ASAP so the pup can continue to grow and gain weight.

I see no reason to switch from the Blue Buffalo at this point. If he's been eating it at the breeder's, he is likely used to it and is not causing any itching or loose stool. Changing foods right now is a bad idea as for the reasons above. Lots of changes going on, you don't need to stress the puppy any more right now. I also agree that you're over-feeding. I'd begin with 1/2 cup 3x a day and gradually increase as needed by looking at the pup's body shape.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

Did you have to drive more than 1 hr to get him? Little pups will become quite stressed just from the ride home, not to mention the entire change in his lifestyle. Find out from the breeder if he had this happening before. I would definitely check for parasites. But don't go changing the food this soon. That could make it worse. I used to give my pup a little,about 1 tablespoon of yogurt with the food to help with digestion and gas. Good luck!


----------

